# Fair Lady with AMD "open core" testing!!



## sxs112.tw (Oct 26, 2009)

Recently we got some news about the AMD "open core" case in different forums. For the enthusiasts, from the Athlon X2 710, X2 250, then X2 550, most of them are the 2 cores CPU, but now we got support by motherboard manufacturers, you can "adjust" (crack?!) the CPU to the 3 cores, even 4 cores one, not only the better benchmark score, but also the CPU codename changed to a new one, so you can see lots of message like "Can you make the CPU 4 cores?" or "what kinds of the motherboard can make the cores opened". Although the AMD do not admit the case officially, but today we will show you the steps to open the "forbidden cores" !! Let follow the steps now with the ASUS M4A785D-M PRO and our fair lady )



















We also got the ATI HD5870 for the assembly.






















ASUS M4A785D-M PRO close look.










MUST: the BIOS tuned by ASUS.






Also the A-DATA Overclock memory kit.














Those are the parts we got today...






Make your tool handy






Be careful on CPU setup.










Put the CPU on the socket.











Now we have to put on the heatsink.










Make sure everything goes fine.














Don't forget the Fan header...






Install the memory modules










Put it slowly...






Now you got 4GB memories with your system now !!






Very cute case...of course it suits our fair lady today )






Another shot with charming smile )))














Now we can start the assembly procedures.






First: the optical device...










then the HDD parts.














Put the M4A785D-M PRO into the case.










Power supply, don't forget to put it in.*This time we use Commander 650W，this power supply is also from In-Win










Connect all the cable with Q-Connector.






Now is the VGA card...you have to buy a good case for enough space.










Don't forget the main ATX-Power.






Connect all the power cable now.


















Remember to adjust the cable near the CPU, sometimes the CPU cable may jam the fan.






Close the case now )










It's time for the LCD, keyboard and mouse.














connect all the cables with LCD.














then the keyboard and mouse...






Now we will show you how to open "Cores" on AMD platform.






Install the OS first, we use the windows XP for sure.






update the latest BIOS to make sure you got lastest functions.






Now is the key point: find CPU options in BIOS.






Check the "Advanced Clock Callbration".






Make the "Unleashing Mode" to "Enable"






Save and reboot now






Success !!AMD Phenom X2 550 now become the 4 cores Phenom II X4 B50...






Now you know how to make the 2 cores CPU to the 4 cores. For normal use, actually you can choose to open the cores or not, it will not affect the performance for most of the case. But if you choose the right motherboard, maybe you can got more power for you computer...so...what's your decision? )

Now we also have some pics of our fair lady for you guys, have a look  ))


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Man this thread is fucking gold, I had a great time looking though all those pics.

also core unlocking is cool.

hot.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't care about the "unlocking", all I care about is the fair lady!


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 26, 2009)

bit streched out but yeah cool


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

You think she actually did that?


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> You think she actually did that?



I now understand why it took so long for women's rights to catch on.

To the OP!  Soooo cute


----------



## chaotic_uk (Oct 26, 2009)

she looks plastic


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

That was surreal.

I actually quite like that case ha ha


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> she looks plastic



I agree, the MB juts doesn't look solid enough.

The chick is also too skinny IMO.


----------



## SpiriteH! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Seconds...*



pantherx12 said:


> That was surreal.
> 
> I actually quite like that case ha ha



Same, I could see it going well in my room which is a bit scary...


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 26, 2009)

Bitch used the stock cooler wtf ?


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I agree, the MB juts doesn't look solid enough.
> 
> The chick is also too skinny IMO.



I hate to tell you but it's Rock Solid & Heart Touching.  I thought you AMD folk liked cheap crap anyway.  

As for the fair lady.  Do you think the OP would get some tubby to be the fair lady?  Despite her small bone structure she looks pretty darn healthy to me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> I hate to tell you but it's Rock Solid & Heart Touching.  I thought you AMD folk liked cheap crap anyway.
> 
> As for the fair lady.  Do you think the OP would get some tubby to be the fair lady?  Despite her small bone structure she looks pretty darn healthy to me.



I was just jking.

She does look like she has been injected with some kind of preservative.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 26, 2009)

She's missing one thing ... anyway whats the name of that case


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is this like porn for geeks? LOL  Plus i would break this 'Fair Lady' in two

BTW. does she come with a asus product i buy as an extra? (with my sata cables etc)


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> She's missing one thing ... anyway whats the name of that case



You like it too?


----------



## js01 (Oct 26, 2009)

Asus won't even promote Vista, they were installing XP.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

As i was looking though it I found myself doubting that she built that pc and unlocked the cores of her own accord/knowledge...

than I found myself lost in that damn smile....

really heart touching


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

total nerd porn

thought that was my wife at first glance.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Dude if your wife looks like that why are you here posting instead of 'there' ploughing her?

I'd part with all 3 of my rigs for a missus like that... wowza.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 26, 2009)

just 3?


----------



## lemode (Oct 26, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> just 3?



An Australian bigamist perhaps?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2009)

his daughter is really cute iv seen her before in GN his house is also gorgeous. at anyrate awesome guide i wonder does anyone know if their is a list of procs and mobo's that have been able to do this yet?


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> just 3?



I'd build more just to part with them for a slice of that.... dammit man I need a new gf lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> The chick is also too skinny IMO.



Thats cause she dont eat, she clearly spends all her money on hardware!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2009)

Just googled the title of this thread, it's all over the net at all the major hardware sites....... slim/spam/chick


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

wow she aint that nice, sorry to be a dick but maybe you need to get out more. Shes got no arse and no tits, on a plus note tho she has nice teeth.

But hey every man likes em diffrent i guess.

@ tatty , well i guess sex sells then  good advertising for asus.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

they know who their audience is...


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> wow she aint that nice, sorry to be a dick but maybe you need to get out more. Shes got no arse and no tits, on a plus note tho she has nice teeth.



Would you say no


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2009)

she isnt an asus girl..she is the reviewers daughter


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> she isnt an asus girl..she is the reviewers daughter



Which only makes me laugh when I see comments like "I'd tear that **** up!!!"

I'd imagine that's a sentiment expressed all over the web, and something that would break my mind if I ever saw it about my daughter.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

dude i wouldnt say no to anyone as long as they aint 'ugly' and clean. lol


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats cause she dont eat, she clearly spends all her money on hardware!



Major props to her


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> dude i wouldnt say no to anyone as long as they aint 'ugly' and clean. lol



Yeah, and one that likes her hardware too, who could pass that up 

A woman to talk to about unlocking cores would be something completely new to me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

what PSU is that?


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what PSU is that?



I believe it's the IN WIN Commander 650W


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> I believe it's the IN WIN Commander 650W



you are correct. why did they go with in win?? maybe for the style?


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you are correct. why did they go with in win?? maybe for the style?



Yeah dude can't argue with the camo styling IMO, but I've never seen one on a shelf here in Aus. Also I have no real idea how they rate compared to my 2 top picks, Corsair HX and Enermax Rev 85+


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2009)

i dont know if this was stated but whats the case? that would be perfect for my sister


----------



## dir_d (Oct 26, 2009)

I like the Case..might something like that for my Finacee whats the name of it?? I also like the screen its pretty cool too


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Something about that case screams Asus to me, but I might be crazy.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you're crazy, but it is Heart Touching.


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I am certain it's heart touching, then again I am crazy...


----------



## dir_d (Oct 26, 2009)

Aww i found the name of the Case its IN WIN Allure


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2009)

I am extremely aroused for some strange reason.






Core unlocking is just hot.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I am extremely aroused for some strange reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take care not to go over the TDP limits of your cooler there Wile E


----------



## Easo (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice thread, unlock for dummies plus hot girl.
To all haters, she IS cute! Go die now


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess that was cool, took a long time to see it all going down there was a lot of pics.

I dont even notice the chick in that way, i watched so much porn its actually made me appreciate normal people.

Nice hardware tho and that case was surprisingly good, i thought it was a typical girly pink crap but its actually not half bad.

Stock cooler just for running stock, or i guess Asus doesnt make a cpu cooler yet!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> Yeah dude can't argue with the camo styling IMO, but I've never seen one on a shelf here in Aus. Also I have no real idea how they rate compared to my 2 top picks, Corsair HX and Enermax Rev 85+



they probably dont rate very well.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Me like these pics, they should put these kind in the instuction manuals. 
I find the case quite nice too.
Did anyone noticed she plugged in dvi to the onboard, wasting that 5870!


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

That fair lady is great looking.. especially her legs.. i want to unlock her panties  

Here is a little more hardcore chick:


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 26, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I guess that was cool, took a long time to see it all going down there was a lot of pics.
> 
> I dont even notice the chick in that way, i watched so much porn its actually made me appreciate normal people.
> 
> ...



haha watched or watch lol ?? Although that comment reminded me of me too, must be a British thing , no wait its a male thing lol 

I guess you have never heard of asus silent knight/triton/silent square heatsinks then ?


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 26, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Me like these pics, they should put these kind in the instuction manuals.
> I find the case quite nice too.
> Did anyone noticed she plugged in dvi to the onboard, wasting that 5870!



I just went back and noticed that LOL and are avatars are very similar
and heres the case IN WIN ALLURE  for people that want to check it out


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 26, 2009)

she looks like the chick from bleach but with smaller tits


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't mind unlocking her forbidden core.


(of her PC that is).


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 26, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You like it too?



i feel so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah i like it


----------



## MK4512 (Oct 26, 2009)

wolf said:


> I'd part with all 3 of my rigs for a missus like that... wowza.



I dunno, I wouldn't part with an i7 for her!

i7... *drools*


----------



## suraswami (Oct 26, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Me like these pics, they should put these kind in the instuction manuals.
> I find the case quite nice too.
> Did anyone noticed she plugged in dvi to the onboard, wasting that 5870!



shh.. thats because its secret Hybrid Asus unlocked version of Crossfire


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2009)

suraswami said:


> shh.. thats because its secret Hybrid Asus unlocked version of Crossfire



unless you have to disable onboard graphics to use the actual card


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well at least I'll just have to show this to my girlfriend for her new PC. XD


----------



## wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

MK4512 said:


> I dunno, I wouldn't part with an i7 for her!
> 
> i7... *drools*



yeah on second thoughts, maybe just rig 2 and 3, but the i7 + 5870 after consideration, I couldn't part with 

i also noticed she plugged the HDMI into on board video .... whats that all about.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 27, 2009)

I think i'm in love :wub: She's really cute 
Nice case also. I'm tired of all the glowing, see my guts cases with transparent side panels.
Even if some might call it a girl case, i like it. It's simplistic and the paint job makes it look really nice. Too bad they ruined the soft white visuals with harsh black monitor. Entirely white one would be much better.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 27, 2009)

Easo said:


> Nice thread, unlock for dummies plus hot girl.
> To all haters, she IS cute! Go die now



Heart touching but not really rock solid .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 27, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Heart touching but not really rock solid .



ive got something rock solid for her


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i feel so http://smiliesftw.com/x/coolgreddy.gif but yeah i like it





RejZoR said:


> Nice case also. I'm tired of all the glowing, see my guts cases with transparent side panels.
> Even if some might call it a girl case, i like it. It's simplistic and the paint job makes it look really nice.




Got to agree guys, I think it's that flip up door not the flowers that we like right? <_< 

>_>


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2009)

What's all this talk about computer parts? I never saw any! 

I submit the original post as one of the most epic ever! 

I was wondering where Binge got the new avatar.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 27, 2009)

For those wondering you can get that case here.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I agree, the MB juts doesn't look solid enough.
> 
> The chick is also too skinny IMO.



i agree but she still doesn't look bad at all. She reminds me of one of my ex (but my ex had bigger tits and was alittle shorter.most likely not much younger


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i agree but she still doesn't look bad at all. She reminds me of one of my ex (but my ex had bigger tits and was alittle shorter.most likely not much younger



Wow would you kindly introduce me to your x please? 

Let me rephrase that... I demand to know where she is!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow would you kindly introduce me to your x please?
> 
> Let me rephrase that... I demand to know where she is!



dude she is 16 and in Columbus ohio


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 3, 2010)

She's a very cute girl.... why didnt they put her on crosshair formula IV T_T


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 3, 2010)

k whatever just give me the screen



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> She's a very cute girl.... why didnt they put her on crosshair formula IV T_T



its for women? not lil girls.  not sure.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 3, 2010)

she has a ring in her left hand so definitively she is a woman


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2010)

btw, this thread is pretty darn old


----------



## Melvis (Apr 3, 2010)

If she comes with the computer id buy one lol


----------



## Hunt3r (Apr 3, 2010)

nice nice very nice
hehe


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 3, 2010)

She is cute, but I have never been into Asian women.  They look under-aged at 30 and I feel like a rapist.

I also don't like that tech companies as conventions and stuff like this only use Asian models like they are the only women we geeks and gamers find attractive.  It actually really pisses me off at times.  CES (100 models = 85 Asians + 10 Caucasian + 2 Black + 1 American Indian + 2 Russians)


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow man you know pretty good the ces girls ahahaha
btw the cooler master girls were very very damn cute!!! !!!! (is this the first heart in tpu???)


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> She is cute, *but I have never been into Asian women.  They look under-aged at 30 and I feel like a rapist.*
> 
> I also don't like that tech companies as conventions and stuff like this only use Asian models like they are the only women we geeks and gamers find attractive.  It actually really pisses me off at times.  CES (100 models = 85 Asians + 10 Caucasian + 2 Black + 1 American Indian + 2 Russians)






Can't disagree with the "they look under-aged" part, it's really like that most of the time, but I definitely don't feel like a rapist LOL


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I the only one that thought 240z when reading the title?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

No. I did too. lol


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 5, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Am I the only one that thought 240z when reading the title?





Wile E said:


> No. I did too. lol


Geek minds think alike, myself included


----------



## wiak (Apr 5, 2010)

w1zzard are you hearing this?
 HIRE THIS GUY, all the upcoming reviews will be alot more interesting


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think this was more about the Female and nothing about the hardware lol. No offense but she had way too much makeup on I thought.  Also I'd be afraid I'd break her


----------



## wiak (Apr 5, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think this was more about the Female and nothing about the hardware lol. No offense but she had way too much makeup on I thought.  Also I'd be afraid I'd break her


i think i watched her more than teh hardware lol
so me loves girls more than amd


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

heh, i've seen that girl before

IIRC, she's the daughter of some hardware reviewer - she just poses for the pics.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 5, 2010)

Binge said:


> I now understand why it took so long for women's rights to catch on.
> 
> To the OP!  Soooo cute



Lol, hey Binge, your old avatar pic is in their, so thats where you got it from


----------



## sttubs (Apr 5, 2010)

To the OP, one of the best picture based write-ups ever.  Beautiful lady & building a computer, a geeks dream!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 5, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Geek minds think alike, myself included



Alrighty then, how many people said it because they actual own one 






And don't nobody be rippin' on my rims.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Time for an RB swap.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol, hey Binge, your old avatar pic is in their, so thats where you got it from



LOL yeah still remember that, Binge changed his avatar the time the thread was made


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 5, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> LOL yeah still remember that, Binge changed his avatar the time the thread was made



LMAO ah I see now


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Time for an RB swap.



Was thinking about a nissan V8 from an Infiniti M. Would have a nice sound but would cost a lot and be kinda heavy. Pretty sure I've seen it done before so it should work.


----------



## wolf (Apr 5, 2010)

Nah dude pop a VQ35 in there (forced induction optional) and call it a day. Also I kinda prefer the larger 280z after having been in one many times.

Anyways it's good to see a review of the case now by techpowerup, just by looking at the pics in the OP I had a few queries, and the review as always, cover's everything.


----------

